#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  О радужном теле

## Qvipral

В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием*)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?




*под усилиями здесь понимаются вторичные условия, такие как особые поза, взгляд, дыхание, намерение, концентрация и т.д.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Надо научиться не достигать и не преображать ничего и пребывать в этом изначальном совершенстве. Радужное тело и есть естественное проявление такого умения.

----------


## Qvipral

> Надо научиться не достигать и не преображать ничего и пребывать в этом изначальном совершенстве. Радужное тело и есть естественное проявление такого умения.


Почему естественное? Это же не результат практики просто расслабления в ригпа.
Это плод особой практики с особыми методами, которые целенаправленно применяют. Результат практики просто расслабления в ригпа это атомарное пустое тело (возможно я не точно перевожу).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием


Это где это Вы взяли про усилие? Везде говорится о расслабленности.

----------


## Qvipral

> Это где это Вы взяли про усилие? Везде говорится о расслабленности.


Да, расслабленность, но под усилием подразумевается соотношение со временем и местом, позиции тела и т.п. Т.е. это не просто прибывание как есть. 

Где это я взял? В общедоступных сегодня книгах Лонгченпы и современных учителей.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да, расслабленность, но под усилием подразумевается соотношение со временем и местом, позиции тела и т.п. Т.е. это не просто прибывание как есть.


Нету ничего там кроме как пребывание как есть, даже если что-то якобы делается.

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

> Это плод особой практики с особыми методами, которые целенаправленно применяют.





> Да, расслабленность, но под усилием подразумевается соотношение со временем и местом, позиции тела и т.п.


Зачем же так витиевато? говорили бы просто – ТОГЕЛ  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (27.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

Ваше мнение понятно, спасибо.
Но с атийогой (дзогчен) это не согласуется.




> Чтобы обнаружить и непрерывно пребывать в "естественном состоянии без усилий, в котором нечего преображать и достигать", вначале приходится прилагать усилия, развивать способности, очищать и преображать.


Прилагать усилия, очищать и преображать это препятствие и ошибки на пути атийоги. (см тантру семде Кунжед Гьялпо). В каком коренном тексте атийоги вы обнаружили что вначале приходится это делать?




> Как плод непрерывного пребывания в естественном состоянии, совершенно естественным образом, а не в результате прилагаемых усилий, "нечистое" кармическое видение обращается вспять, элементы, из которых состоит физическое тело, сами собой растворяются в собственной изначальной природе.


Как плод непрерывного пребывания в естественном состоянии (трегчо), проявляется атомарное пустое тело, а радужное тело так не проявляется (см Драгоценную Сокровищницу Дхармадхату). Для этого нужно применять особые методы тогел.
В каком тексте вы читали, что от простого пребывания в естественном состоянии проявляется радужное тело?

----------


## Qvipral

> Это не согласуется с вашим пониманием, а не с ати-йогой.


А что вы на личности переходите? Это не согласуется с объяснениями коренных текстов (и я привел каких именно). И предложил вам тоже указать на тексты - по моему это интересно. 




> Совершенно верно - но *на пути ати-йоги!* Но чтобы встать на этот путь и практиковать методы ати-йоги нужно заложить базис - требуется как минимум ознакомление с состоянием Основы и навык более-менее устойчивого пребывания в природе ума (первый, второй и третий заветы). Сколько времени, предварительных практик и усилий вам потребуется для этого, зависит от ваших способностей.


Я точно не знаю что вы имеете в виду под усилиями, но ознакомитесь с текстами. Вы писали что "вначале приходится прилагать усилия, очищать и преображать." Повторюсь, согласно тантре Кунжед Гьялпо прилагать усилия, очищать и преображать это препятствия на пути атийоги.





> Я это обнаруживаю по тем наставлениям, которые передаёт Ринпоче и другие мастера Дзогчен.


Это не очень весомо - человек может по своему понять или не все услышать или не все запомнить... 




> Я не говорил, что от простого пребывания в естественном состоянии проявляется радужное тело. Это вы додумали.


Я не знаю что вы говорили - я вижу только то что вы пишете :Smilie:  а писали вы следующее:
"Как плод непрерывного пребывания в естественном состоянии, совершенно естественным образом, а не в результате прилагаемых усилий, "нечистое" кармическое видение обращается вспять, элементы, из которых состоит физическое тело, сами собой растворяются в собственной изначальной природе."

Спасибо вам за ваше время но боюсь что мы уже не обсуждаем первоначальный вопрос.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Повторюсь, согласно тантре Кунжед Гьялпо прилагать усилия, очищать и преображать это препятствия на пути атийоги.


Чтобы не быть голословнми, можете привести цитату про усилия?  :Cool:

----------


## Qvipral

Я предложил вопрос на который собственно и никто не отвечает :Smilie: 

Коренные тексты насколько я понимаю очень важны чтобы практикующие имели опору более весомую чем
собственные воспоминания и впечатления :Wink:

----------


## Qvipral

> Чтобы не быть голословнми, можете привести цитату про усилия?


Если здесь это действительно уместно, то конечно (вечером - сейчас нет книги)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если здесь это действительно уместно, то конечно (вечером - сейчас нет книги)


В коренных текстах про необходимость применения усилий как-то тоже не встречал (как и Артем)  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, но нужно понимать в каком контексте это говорится, а говорится это в контексте воззрения и пути ати-йоги. Повторюсь: чтобы встать на путь ати-йоги недостаточно прочитать об этом в книжке, нужны некоторые предварительные условия, в соответствии с тремя заветами Гараба Дордже, и способности, для обретения которых потребуются определенные усилия.


В разных коренных текстах говориться немного по-разному. И в частности не всегда говориться про некие условия или усилие. В том числе и для того, чтобы встать на путь. При желании тексты могу найти, благо это не трудно.

----------


## Qvipral

> В коренных текстах про необходимость применения усилий как-то тоже не встречал (как и Артем)


Я имелл в виду что в текстах говорится что усилия - ошибка.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я имелл в виду что в текстах говорится что усилия - ошибка.


Это тоже не всегда говориться. В разных текстах по-разному. В некоторых текстах ати разъясняются методы и для существ со средними и малыми способностями. Там в общем-то требуются усилия.

----------


## Qvipral

А по поводу основного вопроса темы есть что-то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уж не хотите ли вы сказать, Олег, что чтобы встать на путь ати-йоги не нужен ни Учитель, ни прямое ознакомление с природой ума, ни способность пребывать в естественном состоянии?


Возможно я неправильно выразился. Учитель как таковой необходим, хотя это конечно зависит от способностей ученика. Ознакомление с природой ума... Ну тут трудно сказать. Просто потом не стоит отклоняться от этого, и все остальные методы могут быть просто дополняющими в зависимости от обстоятельств.

----------


## Qvipral

> Это тоже не всегда говориться. В разных текстах по-разному. В некоторых текстах ати разъясняются методы и для существ со средними и малыми способностями. Там в общем-то требуются усилия.


 Естественно) и не только для существ со средними и малыми способностями. 
Там речь шла об очищении, преображении и усилиях вцелом.
Мой первый вопрос и был о том что в атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Там речь шла об очищении, преображении и усилиях вцелом.
> Мой первый вопрос и был о том что в атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


Тексты надо посмотреть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Цитата из одной из тантр. Через несколкьо минут удалю сообщение.

	Самантабхадра сказал:

----------


## Qvipral

На что Дима Чабсунчин ответил что радужное тело проявляется:




> как плод непрерывного пребывания в естественном состоянии, совершенно естественным образом, а не в результате прилагаемых усилий, "нечистое" кармическое видение обращается вспять, элементы, из которых состоит физическое тело, сами собой растворяются в собственной изначальной природе.


А усилия, очищения и преображение нужны в начале. Насколько я понимаю это все с точностью до наоборот.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На что Дима Чабсунчин ответил что радужное тело проявляется:
> А усилия, очищения и преображение нужны в начале. Насколько я понимаю это все с точностью до наоборот.


	Их три - внешние, внутренние и тайные.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А усилия, очищения и преображение нужны в начале. Насколько я понимаю это все с точностью до наоборот.


Относительно очищения

----------


## Legba

> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


Вопрос любопытный.
Тем более, что далеко не все Мастера Дзогчен достигали радужного тела.
Встречал у Лонченпы упоминание, что "трегчо для ленивых практиков, а тогел для усердных" - но сказать что понял это высказывание не берусь. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А что радужное тело обязательно? Я думал что нет и особо не парился, теперь что париться?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> А что радужное тело обязательно? Я думал что нет и особо не парился, теперь что париться?


ну помимо всего прочего, это наверное что-то очень-очень красивое  :EEK!:  , а главное... а главное, чисто!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  и никто не парится, что с этим трупом делать  :Cool:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием)


Нету там никаких усилий. То, что процессу есть описание в словах, совсем не говорит о том, что в этом процессе есть усилия. Глубокие методы Дзогчен такие как достижение Радужного тела, это методы глубокого "безусилия" и пребывания в изначальном самосовершенном состоянии. Раз вы видите в практиках Дзогчен какие-то усилия, то у вас уже ошибочное воззрение. А тот, кто способен выполнять практики для реализации Радужного Тела, и по нужде сходит без усилия и щелбан даст без усилия и т.д. и т.п. без усилия.

----------


## Вангдраг

не совсем точно говорить что цель тогел-радужное тело.цель тогел- быстро истощить кармические накопления ума,речи и тела.и как результат этого (истощения) проявляется естественно и без усилий радужное тело,т.е. чистое состояние пяти элементов.в этом нет никакой трансформации или преображения.
у кого это может происходить быстрее,у кого медленнее.
как говорит ЧНН:после получения прямого ознакомления для реализации нужно время и возможности.

----------

Vidyadhara (28.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

> Нету там никаких усилий. То, что процессу есть описание в словах, совсем не говорит о том, что в этом процессе есть усилия. Глубокие методы Дзогчен такие как достижение Радужного тела, это методы глубокого "безусилия" и пребывания в изначальном самосовершенном состоянии. Раз вы видите в практиках Дзогчен какие-то усилия, то у вас уже ошибочное воззрение.


Под усилиями не имеется в виду что вы сидите и напрягаетесь или фокусируетесь и т.д. ... Но вы думаете о времени, о месте для практики, принимаете ту или инную позу, пытаетесь иметь то или инное видение. Я не знаю понимаете ли вы о какого рода практиках идет речь?...

----------


## Qvipral

> не совсем точно говорить что цель тогел-радужное тело.цель тогел- быстро истощить кармические накопления ума,речи и тела.и как результат этого (истощения) проявляется естественно и без усилий радужное тело,т.е. чистое состояние пяти элементов.в этом нет никакой трансформации или преображения.
> у кого это может происходить быстрее,у кого медленнее.
> как говорит ЧНН:после получения прямого ознакомления для реализации нужно время и возможности.


Понятно.
Но зачем истощать кармическое видение, ведь оно тоже самосовершенное состояние. Это желание что-то изменить?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вы цитатку-то приведете или нет? Не помню я ничего ни про напряжения, ни про усилия.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но вы думаете о времени, о месте для практики, принимаете ту или инную позу, пытаетесь иметь то или инное видение.


И причем тут усилия, которые являются препятствием для практики Ати? А такие "усилия" могут происходить без отвлечения от самосовершенного состояния.

----------


## Alekk

Если не ошибаюсь, то радужное тело - это результат реализации практик иллюзорного тела и тела ясного света, которые входят в 6 йог Наропы, где все завязано на постижении единства праны и ума, на способности управлять ветрами и каплями в каналах. Сами эти йоги, конечно, практикуются с усилием, но результат практики (как состояние единства, недвойственности) свободен от усилий.

Вся путаница с усилиями заключается в том, что мы обычно подразумеваем, что наше повседневное состояние свободно от усилий, особенно, когда мы ничего не делаем. Но это не так. Наше повседневное состояние очень сильно омрачено автоматическими усилиями, которые мы по привычке не замечаем. В ясном состоянии мы осознаем эти привычные усилия и перестаем их прикладывать. В этом смысле состояние дзогчен свободно от усилий. Но для того, чтобы ососзнать незаметные привычные усилия, нужно здорово потрудиться. Поэтому получается, что для достижения состояния дзогчен нужно приложить усилия, но само состояние оказывается свободным от усилий. Все дело в отправной точке, с которой мы начинаем. Мы уже сейчас незаметно трудимся во всю. Но только не в том направлении. 

Для поддержания иллюзии стабильного, достоверного, предсказуемого мира требуется куча сил. Мы даже вынуждены спать каждую ночь, чтобы хоть немного отдохнуть от этой работы. Человек без такого отдыха достаточно быстро умрет от переутомления. Но человек, не прилагающий усилий для поддержания иллюзии, созерцающий мир таким какой он есть, в состоянии дзогчен, вообще может обходиться без сна.

----------


## Qvipral

> И причем тут усилия, которые являются препятствием для практики Ати?


Это тоже усилия. 




> А такие "усилия" могут происходить без отвлечения от самосовершенного состояния.


Да, как и все что угодно может так происходить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это тоже усилия.


Так цитатка-то будет, или мы обсуждаем Ваше умопостроение?

----------


## Qvipral

> Если не ошибаюсь, то радужное тело - это результат реализации практик иллюзорного тела и тела ясного света, которые входят в 6 йог Наропы, где все завязано на постижении единства праны и ума, на способности управлять ветрами и каплями в каналах.


Я исходил из того, что речь здесь идет о реализации РТ которое не связано с тем, что входит в 6 йог Наропы. Иногда РТ называют разные вещи. Хотя трудно оценить в чем разница :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

> Так цитатка-то будет, или мы обсуждаем Ваше умопостроение?


Естественно, мы обсуждаем мое умопостроение :Smilie:  

Да я щас напишу, напомните пожалуйста какую цитату я должен представить?
(я читал вчерашние сообщения)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Напоминаю




> Это где это Вы взяли про усилие?





> Где это я взял? В общедоступных сегодня книгах Лонгченпы и современных учителей.





> Прилагать усилия... (см тантру семде Кунжед Гьялпо).





> Чтобы не быть голословным, можете привести цитату про усилия?





> Если здесь это действительно уместно, то конечно (вечером - сейчас нет книги)


Достаточно подробно?

----------


## Qvipral

Спасибо, Артем) я написал что читал и помню вчерашнее, просто там путанно по содержанию - вы хотите цитату подтверждающую что усилия это препятствие на пути атийоги, да?

Если да, то вот:
 "Прилагать усилия на пути к полному совершенству - значит впасть в ошибку"
Кунжед Гьялпо

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Все-таки, вероятно, не достаточно подробно.

Вы говорите о необходимости приложения усилий и о том, что-де это подтверждается тантрами в т. ч. Кунджед Гъялпо. Будьте любезны цитату в подтверждение

----------


## Qvipral

> Все-таки, вероятно, не достаточно подробно.
> 
> Вы говорите о необходимости приложения усилий и о том, что-де это подтверждается тантрами в т. ч. Кунджед Гъялпо. Будьте любезны цитату в подтверждение


Артем, странное обсуждение получается... Я вчера писал, что усилие это препятствие на пути, в противовес утверждению о том что в начале необходимо применять усилие, очищение и преображение. Вот и цитата. Я не писал о необходимости усилий, я опровергал эти утверждения Димы, который правда, свои реплики стер уже.

Вы меня цитируете про усилия из сообщения в 12:57 не до конца. Там я и писал что усилия это препятствие. Читайте внимательно.

----------


## Qvipral

Первоначальный вопрос:



> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


Если вы считаете, что для достижения РТ не нужно выполнять практики с усилием, то мы это обсуждали выше с Nirdosh Yogino и я писал: 




> Под усилиями не имеется в виду что вы сидите и напрягаетесь или фокусируетесь и т.д. ... Но вы думаете о времени, о месте для практики, принимаете ту или инную позу, пытаетесь иметь то или инное видение. Я не знаю понимаете ли вы о какого рода практиках идет речь?...


Или вы, Артем, считаете, что такого рода усилия тоже не нужны для достижения РТ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это тоже усилия.


Сесть и выполнить практику для реализации Радужного Тела, не является никакими усилиями для того, кто способен эту практику выполнить.

----------


## Qvipral

> Сесть и выполнить практику для реализации Радужного Тела, не является никакими усилиями для того, кто способен эту практику выполнить.


Я понял вашу точку зрения, вероятно мой первый вопрос вам кажется не правильным в принципе. И отвечать на него не имеет смысла соответственно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Или вы, Артем, считаете, что такого рода усилия тоже не нужны для достижения РТ?


Не, ну можно конечно предположить, что для каждого вдоха требуется усилие, тогда да. Тогда нужно усилие.  :Big Grin:  Но как-то речь о другом. Думать о месте для практики, думать о времени и т.п. это где ж вы таких наставлений получили? Даже в описании позы Вайрочаны указано, что тело расслаблено. Усилия создают блоки. Или Вы о чем-то другом?

----------


## Qvipral

Давайте я предложу забыть слово "усилия" и буду говорить "сопутствующие практике факторы" или "вторичные условия".

Например если для выполнения некой практики нужно: принять какую-то позу;  обвязаться поясом; как-то особо дышать; что-то вообразить; что-то произнести; стараться концентрироваться на одних явлениях, а не на других; подумать об одном, но не о другом и т.п. Такие вещи я предлагаю называть "вторичными условиями". 
Тогда первый вопрос будет звучать так: 


В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, со вторичными условиями)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?

----------


## Вангдраг

Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, со вторичными условиями)

а где говорится о Важности достижения радужного тела?

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2010)

----------


## Sergio

С одной стороны, усилия - ошибка



> 2.1.3.4. В чье сердце прокрадется яд утруждения, к тому страдания сансары придут, как падает дождь. Неутруждающийся царь, удалившись от дел, пребывает в спокойствии. *Когда обрел уверенность*, что естественная свобода подобна царю, то возникает игра (rol pa) Мудрости, распространяющей и свертывающей различение. Она безошибочно достигла исконного состояния (gdod ma'i sa), достигла сердца самовозникшего Великого Совершенства.
> 2.1.3.5. Если захотел освободиться, не улучшай свой подлинный ум.
> 2.1.3.6. Улучшая и улучшая, этим, воистину, лишь запутаешься. Неулучшающий царь — таков механизм самосовершенного Знания.  Гаруда, Лонченпа


Но с другой



> 2.1.1.3. *Когда рассудочное понимание расслаблено* (lhod pa), то эту естественность нет нужды улучшать. Узрев, что движение мысли чисто само по себе, не порчу его применением противоядий. Это осознание (shes), которое невозможно потерять, и есть Великое Совершенство. Гаруда, Лонченпа


Надо сперва "обрести уверенность" и "рассудочное понимание расслабить", т.е. из состояния двойственности при помощи двойственных усилий придти к недвойственности и безусильности, если, конечно не имеются высшие способности  :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

Скажите, а почему вы пишете "с другой" ? Чем противоречат эти две цитаты?

----------


## Qvipral

> а где говорится о Важности достижения радужного тела?


Говорится о том что это превосходная реализация. В текстах Лонгчен Ньинтиг, например, но не только.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ок. С усилиями разобрались. Следующий вопрос, а где сказано, что так уж важно обрести тело света?

И уж гулять, так гулять - а чем противоречит то, что все самосовершенно с тем, что для обретения радужного тела надо чего-то предпринимать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

> Ок. С усилиями разобрались. Следующий вопрос, а где сказано, что так уж важно обрести тело света?


Я уже выше написал, а вы считаете что это факультативно? 




> И уж гулять, так гулять - а чем противоречит то, что все самосовершенно с тем, что для обретения радужного тела надо чего-то предпринимать?


Я не знаю чем противоречит, по моему противоречий здесь нет. 
Я правильно понял что высогласны с тем что для обретения РТ надо что-то предпринимать?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Привет Qvipral




> Давайте я предложу забыть слово "усилия" и буду говорить "сопутствующие практике факторы" или "вторичные условия".


Вы можете конечно предлагать, но в атийоге говорят именно об ошибке усилий, а не ошибке вторичных условий. Потому что если бы атийога отрицала факторы и условия, она бы тем самым отрицала и 4 благородные истины. Но такого нет.

Всё намного проще.
Найдите в текстах, которые вы читаете, определение что такое усилия не с точки зрения "банальной эрудиции", а с точки зрения *самой атийоги*. И всё разъяснится.




> Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


Реализация радужного тела не является трансформацией и изменением, т.е. методами тантры, потому что она является результатом самоосвобождения - метода атийоги.
Напомню, что с т.з. атийоги 3 тела уже присутствуют у живых существ в полностью совершенном состоянии (с точки зрения функциональности), но требуют реализации, создания условий для явного проявления, чтобы йогин мог такскать убедиться и пребывать. В этом смысле живому существу не нужно ничего ни изменять, ни трансформировать, потому что самоосвобождение ничего ни изменяет, ни добавляет, ни убирает.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2010), Вангдраг (31.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я уже выше написал, а вы считаете что это факультативно?


Я считаю, что это один из внешних показателей. Ну как о наличии электричества в розетке можно узнать воткнув туда лампочку, а можно и телевизор. Тоже узнаем. А есть еще альтернативные методы, которые очень не рекомендуются  :Smilie: 




> Я не знаю чем противоречит, по моему противоречий здесь нет. 
> Я правильно понял что высогласны с тем что для обретения РТ надо что-то предпринимать?


Я уже говорил, что и для дыхания необходимо что-то делать. Вы в своем изначальном вопросе делаете противопоставление, потому и создается впечатление, что считаете, что противоречие присутствует.  :Smilie:  Я неправ?

----------


## Qvipral

Привет 



> Вы можете конечно предлагать, но в атийоге говорят именно об ошибке усилий, а не ошибке вторичных условий. Потому что если бы атийога отрицала факторы и условия, она бы тем самым отрицала и 4 благородные истины. Но такого нет.


Тут опятьже может быть путаница с терминами, но насколько мне ясно атийога отрицает факторы и условия. См. определение ошибки ануйоги в Кунжед Гьялпо, например. 4 благородные истины отрицает даже Сутра Сердца (говорится что их просто нет).




> Реализация радужного тела не является трансформацией и изменением, т.е. методами тантры, потому что она является результатом самоосвобождения - метода атийоги.
> Напомню, что с т.з. атийоги 3 тела уже присутствуют у живых существ в полностью совершенном состоянии (с точки зрения функциональности), но требуют реализации, создания условий для явного проявления, чтобы йогин мог такскать убедиться и пребывать. В этом смысле живому существу не нужно ничего ни изменять, ни трансформировать, потому что самоосвобождение ничего ни изменяет, ни добавляет, ни убирает.


Ваше мнение понял, спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Привет 
> Тут опятьже может быть путаница с терминами, но насколько мне ясно атийога отрицает факторы и условия. См. Определение ошибки ануйоги в Кунжед Гьялпо, например.


Ошибка ануйоги в том, что они считают факторы и условия объектами очищения. А атийога считает факторы и условия изначально совершенными, как прямо и говорится в том КГ. При этом сами факторы и условия отнюдь не отбрасываются, а являются опорой на пути, но с учётом методики атийоги. Поэтому конечно она их не отрицает, а очень даже использует. Как и все остальные элементы низлежащих колесниц. Иначе атийога была бы не вершиной колесниц, а обособленным, отдельностоящим, небуддийским по факту учением. Но это не так.  :Smilie: 




> 4 благородные истины отпевает даже Сутра Сердца (говорится что их просто нет).


Вам в том треде уже написали, что не просто "их нет", а "их нет в пустоте", а это две большие разницы. Праджняпарамита это далеко не нигилизм.




> Ваше мнение понял, спасибо за ответ!


Пожалуйста, приходите ишшо )

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

> Я считаю, что это один из внешних показателей. Ну как о наличии электричества в розетке можно узнать воткнув туда лампочку, а можно и телевизор. Тоже узнаем. А есть еще альтернативные методы, которые очень не рекомендуются


Ваше мнение понял, спасибо)




> Я уже говорил, что и для дыхания необходимо что-то делать. Вы в своем изначальном вопросе делаете противопоставление, потому и создается впечатление, что считаете, что противоречие присутствует.  Я неправ?


Вы не правы. Я делаю противопоставление, но не того о чем вы меня спрашиваете.

----------


## Qvipral

> Ошибка ануйоги в том, что они считают факторы и условия объектами очищения. А атийога считает факторы и условия изначально совершенными, как прямо и говорится в том КГ. При этом сами факторы и условия отнюдь не отбрасываются, а являются опорой на пути, но с учётом методики атийоги. Поэтому конечно она их не отрицает, а очень даже использует. Как и все остальные элементы низлежащих колесниц. Иначе атийога была бы не вершиной колесниц, а обособленным, отдельностоящим, небуддийским по факту учением. Но это не так.


Я бы сказал, что вы не правы - читайте вниметелнее на счет ануйоги. 

Почему вы уверены что это не так? И почему не может быть что и то и другое верно? :Smilie: 






> Вам в том треде уже написали, что не просто "их нет", а "их нет в пустоте", а это две большие разницы. Праджняпарамита это далеко не нигилизм.


Это так или иначе отрицание и нигилизма я не вижу.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я бы сказал, что вы не правы - читайте вниметелнее на счет ануйоги.


Сказать то можно что угодно, но почему вы решили, что читать внимательнее нужно именно мне, а не вам? Именно ваши предположения и выводы из чтения расходятся с общеизвестными положениями об атийоге, начиная прямо с того, что в атийоге НЕТ парадокса между воззрением (о неусилии) и практикой (РТ). По факту. 
А у вас парадокс есть.




> Почему вы уверены что это не так? И почему не может быть что и то и другое верно?


о чём вы?






> Это так или иначе отрецание и никакого нигилизма я не вижу.


Вам стоит ознакомиться с аутентичными комментариями на Праджняпарамиту. Она вообще то далеко не для средних умов.

----------


## Qvipral

> Сказать то можно что угодно, но почему вы решили, что читать внимательнее нужно именно мне, а не вам? 
> 
> Вам стоит ознакомиться с аутентичными комментариями на Праджняпарамиту. Она вообще то далеко не для средних умов.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  вас понял)

----------

Samadhi Undercover (29.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

> Ошибка ануйоги в том, что они считают факторы и условия объектами очищения.


Цитата: 
"Рассматривать полное совершенство с точки зрения причин и следствий - значит впасть в ошибку ануйоги"
Кунжед Гялпо




> А атийога считает факторы и условия изначально совершенными, как прямо и говорится в том КГ.


Верно.




> Поэтому конечно она их не отрицает, а очень даже использует. Как и все остальные элементы низлежащих колесниц.


Среди методов трех разделов дзогчен нет элементов "низлежащих колесниц". 2 йоги семде по названиям похожи на практики сутры, но содержание совершенно другое. Слово гуруйога тоже встречается, но смысл отличается. 






> Иначе атийога была бы не вершиной колесниц, а обособленным, отдельностоящим, небуддийским по факту учением. Но это не так.


Атийога вовсе не является вершиной колесниц, по тому что адепты этих колесниц не признают атийогу. Атийога вершина всех (не только буддийских) колесниц только для адептов атийоги, коих абсолютное и незначительное меньшинство (в пределах тысяч к сотням миллионов). Атийога была передана не буддийским учителем Гарабом Дордже. Буддисты из Наланды, последователи Махаяны и Ваджраяны, считали это учение еретическим, в частности из за принципа вне причин и условий. С точки зрения большинства тибетских школ тоже самое. По мимо этого далеко не все адепты атийоги считают и считали себя буддистами.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> вовсе не является вершиной колесниц, по тому что адепты этих колесниц не признают атийогу.


Если рассматривать девять колесниц, то разве  последователи Маха- и Ану-йоги не признают Ати-йогу вершиной Учения? Признают, но просто по причине своих способностей и воззрения им ближе  более тантрический путь чем трекчо и тхогел Ати-йоги.




> Атийога была передана не буддийским учителем Гарабом Дордже.


А в чем выражен "небуддизм" Гараба Дордже?



> Буддисты из Наланды, последователи Махаяны и Ваджраяны, считали это учение еретическим, в частности из за принципа вне причин и условий.


Манджушримитре не удалось Гараба Дордже наставить на путь "истинный", случилось наоборот. Думаю, что других пандитов Гараб Дордже также бы мог просветить.





> С точки зрения большинства тибетских школ тоже самое. По мимо этого далеко не все адепты атийоги считают и считали себя буддистами.


А вот тут можно поподробнее? Какие этому обоснования?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы не правы. Я делаю противопоставление, но не того о чем вы меня спрашиваете.


Тогда еще раз конкретизируйте пожалуйста свой вопрос. Что Вы чему противопоставляете.

----------


## Qvipral

> Qvipral, я их удалил потому, что они, по всей видимости, для Вас не оказались полезными. 
> Признайтесь честно, вы на самом деле ничего не поняли или притворяетесь? 
> Хорошо. Поскольку эта тема действительно занимает ваш ум и не даёт покоя, вернёмся к изначальному утверждению. Итак, 
> "чтобы без усильно пребывать в естественном состоянии, без усилий, в котором нечего достигать, очищать и преображать, вначале придётся приложить немало усилий, очищать и преображать". Почему так? Например, для того, чтобы развить некоторые способности, которых у вас может и не быть и без которых столь вожделенное для Вас радужное тело обрести не представляется возможным.


Спасибо)
Если вы хотите ответить на вопрос почему нужно прикладывать усилия, очищать и преображать чтобы пребывать в естественном состоянии, то я не задавал такого вопроса. 
Если вы понимаете мой вопрос и хотите на него дать ответ, то я благодарен вам. 
Если сама постановка моего вопроса кажется вам не верной, (что вполне нормально) то я не прошу вас здесь отвечать на какие-то другие вопросы  :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

> Тогда еще раз конкретизируйте пожалуйста свой вопрос. Что Вы чему противопоставляете.


Пожалуйста: 
В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, со вторичными условиями)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?

Из вопроса не следует, что вопрошающий видит противоречия между утверждением о всесамосовершенстве, с одной стороны и факте того что для достижения РТ нужно что-то предпринимать, с другой, как вы, Артем меня спрашивали, приняв решение "гулять так гулять" вчера вечером. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пожалуйста: 
> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, со вторичными условиями)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


Эммм... Еще раз.

1. А где сказано о важности?
2. А что тут трансформируется или изменяется? (слава богу от усилий мы уже избавились  :Smilie: ) 

Допустим, чисто для напримера, есть практика медитации, направленная на успокоение ума. Ум в этом случае трансформируется? Или что трансформируется? Или я опять чего-то не понимаю? Есть практикица-лунг или еще что там требуется для нашего так многими желанного радужного тела. А там что трансформируется?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Цитата: 
> "Рассматривать полное совершенство с точки зрения причин и следствий - значит впасть в ошибку ануйоги" Кунжед Гялпо


да, я именно про это и говорил




> Среди методов трех разделов дзогчен нет элементов "низлежащих колесниц".


Вы сначала соглашаетесь с тем, что дзогчен рассматривает причины и следствия совершенными, потом говорите, что этих элементов нет. Вам что, кажется элемент "совершенный" это значит, что его можно забыть и не нужно объединять в состоянии?
Конечно в дзогчене есть ВСЕ элементы с которыми работают низлежащие колесницы.




> Атийога вовсе не является вершиной колесниц


Конечно является, об этом, именно такими словами, говорили множество признанных учителей дзогчена. Яндекс в помощь.




> Атийога вершина всех (не только буддийских) колесниц только для адептов атийоги


вершина воззрения, практики и результата - по смыслу и по логике. некоторые вообще о нём не слышали, что ж теперь...




> Атийога была передана не буддийским учителем Гарабом Дордже.


если учитывать, что Гараб Дордже получил передачу от Ваджрасатвы и Гухьясамадхи у Кукураджа, то учитель он вполне буддийский.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

> Эммм... Еще раз.
> 
> 1. А где сказано о важности?
> 2. А что тут трансформируется или изменяется? (слава богу от усилий мы уже избавились ) 
> 
> Допустим, чисто для напримера, есть практика медитации, направленная на успокоение ума. Ум в этом случае трансформируется? Или что трансформируется? Или я опять чего-то не понимаю? Есть практикица-лунг или еще что там требуется для нашего так многими желанного радужного тела. А там что трансформируется?


Артем, я уже писал, что о важности и превосходстве говорится в Лонгчен Нинтиг. Лонгченпа приводил 7 пунктов.
Далее: если ваш ум не спокоен а потом успокоился, то что-то изменилось? Если сейчас вы сидите на форуме и по несколько раз задаете одни и реже вопросы, не с первого раза вчитываясь в основной, а например, через 10 лет обретаете РТ, то что-то меняется? Происходит с вами какая то трансформация или нет?

----------


## Qvipral

> После пояснения того, что Вы считаете проявлением усилий: *под усилиями здесь понимаются вторичные условия, такие как особые поза, взгляд, дыхание, намерение, концентрация, 
> суть кажущегося ...
>  ... соответствующего воззрения Вы не сможете применять методы Дзогчен соответствующим образом.


 Дима, вы мне ответили, я понял вашу точку зрения, спасибо!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если у вас есть лампочка и она горит, а потом вы щелкаете выключателем и она не горит, лампочка трансформируется? Или постоянно приводимый ЧННР пример о золотой статуе Будды, переплавленной в пепельницу. Золото во что-то трансформируется, или остается золотом?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

Samadhi, по поводу вашего сообщения в 14:05
Нет возможности вам на все ответить - это не по темме. 
Единственное: у ГБ небыло учителя среди людей, Ваджрасатва это символ. Все буддийские воззрения М рухнули после встречи с ГД. 
Мое мнение:
Не возможно серьездно считать себя президентом России если о вашем существовании не известно россиянам. Не может быть вершиной колесниц учение, которые адепты этих колесниц не признают как буддийское. 
Если вы и другие персоналии считаете что это возможно, то это ваше мнение и оно так или иначе существует.

Спасибо что учавствуйте, ваше мнение по основному вопросу я уже вчера понял!

----------


## Qvipral

> Если у вас есть лампочка и она горит, а потом вы щелкаете выключателем и она не горит, лампочка трансформируется? Или постоянно приводимый ЧННР пример о золотой статуе Будды, переплавленной в пепельницу. Золото во что-то трансформируется, или остается золотом?


Ответ на столько очевиден, что факт вопроса обезоруживает  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Не возможно серьездно считать себя президентом России если о вашем существовании не известно россиянам. Не может быть вершиной колесниц учение, которые адепты этих колесниц не то что не признают как буддийское, а восновном даже не знают о его существовании. 
> Если вы и другие персоналии считаете что это возможно, то это ваше мнение и оно так или иначе существует.


 Например:  Муравей, который ползет по поверхности  слона, догадывается о существовании слона? Нужно  ли слону признание муравьев? Перестанет ли слон быть слоном, если о нем никогда муравьи не узнают?

----------

Jamtso (05.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мое мнение:
> Не возможно серьездно считать себя президентом России если о вашем существовании не известно россиянам. Не может быть вершиной колесниц учение, которые адепты этих колесниц не признают как буддийское. 
> Если вы и другие персоналии считаете что это возможно, то это ваше мнение и оно так или иначе существует.


Тогда с тибетскими буддистами вы точно промахнулись, либо утверждаете, что они хотя бы в части своей не знакомы с Гуру Падмасамбхавой

----------


## Qvipral

> Тогда с тибетскими буддистами вы точно промахнулись, либо утверждаете, что они хотя бы в части своей не знакомы с Гуру Падмасамбхавой


Большинство тибетских буддистов это школы Гелуг, Сакья которые не признают учение дзогчен. Так же не все традиции Кагью признают учение дзогчен. Многие не имеют представления о нем. Конечно, все знают кто такой Падмасамбхава, но не все сходятся во мнении чему он учил а чему нет. 
Это кстати говорил и не раз ЧНН.
Странно, что вы не знаете, Атрем. 
Не вижу как я промахнулся, в данном случае.

----------


## Dron

> Большинство тибетских буддистов это школы Гелуг, Сакья которые не признают учение дзогчен.


Про Гелуг где вы взяли такую информацию? Вам там не объяснили, попутно, что 5 и 14 Далай лама на этом же основании не гелугпа?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Все буддийские воззрения М рухнули после встречи с ГД.


интересно, отуда инфа про "рухнули"? Не рухнули, наоборот, М. понял, что нет противоречий. Иначе чего бы именно Дзогчен был "вершиной"? 
Куча развалин, а сверху украшение такое? :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (29.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (29.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (29.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

> Про Гелуг где вы взяли такую информацию? Вам там не объяснили, попутно, что 5 и 14 Далай лама на этом же основании не гелугпа?


Да, и не только 5 и 14 Далай ламы, но и другие гелугпинцы практиковали дзогчен
Я говорю об официальных воззрениях школ.

----------


## Qvipral

> интересно, отуда инфа про "рухнули"? Не рухнули, наоборот, М. понял, что нет противоречий.


Не буду возражать, и возьму "рухнули" назад: так как не возможно говорить о том что именно и как подумал М - мы не знаем.

----------


## Dron

> Да, и не только 5 и 14 Далай ламы, но и другие гелугпинцы практиковали дзогчен
> Я говорю об официальных воззрениях школ.


официальное воззрение Гелуг - мадъямака-прасанга, вы утверждаете, что это воззрение несовместимо с Трегчод и Тогал, или что вы утверждаете?

----------


## Qvipral

> Qvipral, 
> 
> В дополнение к сообщению #70, чтобы было ещё понятнее.
> 
> Если считать, что плод ати-йоги (РТ или ТВП) причинно-обусловлен и возникает в результате усилий, как следствие применения методов, поз, взгляда, созерцания и так далее, то несомненно это и есть _ отклонение от воззрения_ ати-йоги, но вот парадокс! это никак не избавит Вас от необходимости применения соответствующих методов на пути ати-йоги.


 Спасибо, ваша точка зрения стала еще понятнее.

----------


## Dron

> Не буду возражать, и возьму "рухнули" назад: так как на возможно говорить о том что именно и как подумал М - мы не знаем.


про то, что и как подумали ученики ГД не знаем, а что он не уклонялся от возможности объяснить отсутствие противоречий буддийского воззрения и Дзогчен - знаем, конечно.

----------


## Qvipral

> официальное воззрение Гелуг - мадъямака-прасанга, вы утверждаете, что это воззрение несовместимо с Трегчод и Тогал, или что вы утверждаете?


Мы отклоняемся от темы. 
Официальное воззрение Гелуг - мадъямака-прасанга в толковании Дже Цонкапы, а не просто мадъямака-прасанга. Например учитель Сакьяпы Горампа полностью опроверг Цонкапу в его толковании мадъямака-прасангики. Книги Горампы были запрещены в центральном Тибете школой Гелуг, хотя в Сакья по ним учатся.
Не берусь судить о совместимостях. Факт тот, что в каноне Гелуг никоем образом не говорится, что Атийога - вершина всех колесниц. Со слов ЧНН: школы Гелуг и Сакья не признают возможность "прямого ознакомления".

----------


## Qvipral

> он не уклонялся от возможности объяснить отсутствие противоречий буддийского воззрения и Дзогчен - знаем, конечно.


Да но не забывайте, что во первых буддийские воззрения есть резные и во вторых многих буддистов такие объяснения не устраивают.

----------


## Dron

> Мы отклоняемся от темы. 
> Официальное воззрение Гелуг - мадъямака-прасанга в толковании Дже Цонкапы, а не просто мадъямака-прасанга. Например учитель Сакьяпы Горампа полностью опроверг Цонкапу в его толковании мадъямака-прасангики.


с этих ваших слов видно, что для вас эта тема новая. Услышанная. Такие опровержения до сих пор составляются, с обеих сторон, обоюдно. Вам лично есть что сказать по теме, от себя? Обсудим. Если нет, к чему эти лозунги?



> Так что полное опровержениеКниги Горампы были запрещены в центральном Тибете школой Гелуг, хотя в Сакья по ним учатся.


какая разница, был и 5-й ДЛ, гелугпинец и дзогченпа. Ни в чем себе не отказывал.




> Не берусь судить о совместимостях. Факт тот, что в каноне Гелуг никоем образом не говорится, что Атийога - вершина всех колесниц. Со слов ЧНН: школы Гелуг и Сакья не признают возможность "прямого ознакомления".


признают, просто говорят, что прямое ознакомление возможно только для тех, у кого праны входят в центральный канал автоматически, просто за счет остановки внимания на любом объекте.

----------


## Dron

> Да но не забывайте, что во первых буддийские воззрения есть резные и во вторых многих буддистов такие объяснения не устраивают.


учеников ГД его объяснения устроили, про остальное речи не было

----------


## Qvipral

> Например:  Муравей, который ползет по поверхности  слона, догадывается о существовании слона? Нужно  ли слону признание муравьев? Перестанет ли слон быть слоном, если о нем никогда муравьи не узнают?


Я считаю что метафора не уместна. Это сравнение унизительно для буддийских традиций, особенно на нашем форуме. Кроме того почему вы решили что вообще уместно сравнивать атийогу со слоном?

----------


## Qvipral

> с этих ваших слов видно, что для вас эта тема новая. Услышанная. Такие опровержения до сих пор составляются, с обеих сторон, обоюдно. Вам лично есть что сказать по теме, от себя? Обсудим. Если нет, к чему эти лозунги?


Мне не интересна это тема как таковая. Я привел это только для того чтоб сказать что воззрение Гелуг это не просто мадхьямика-прасангика, а толкование МП Дже Ринпоче. И что толкования МП бывают разные.





> признают, просто говорят, что прямое ознакомление возможно только для тех, у кого праны входят в центральный канал автоматически, просто за счет остановки внимания на любом объекте.


Напишите ЧНН.

----------


## Dron

> Мне не интересна это тема как таковая. Я привел это только для того чтоб сказать что воззрение Гелуг это не просто мадхьямика-прасангика, а толкование МП Дже Ринпоче. И что толкования МП бывают разные.


Вы правы. И в гелуг считают, что толкование Цонкапы не противоречит Дзогчен. Вроде даже есть текст по Дзогчен самого Цонкапы. А если вспомнить, что только коренных учителей у него было около 40, то передача у него всяко была.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (29.12.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Напишите ЧНН.


логичнее вам было это сделать, а потом писать про другие школы. Но, раз вам тема не интересна, вы просто на эту тему не пишите, это же так естественно.

----------


## Qvipral

> логичнее вам было это сделать, а потом писать про другие школы. Но, раз вам тема не интересна, вы просто на эту тему не пишите, это же так естественно.


Тема не интересна но факт известен и я привел пример, что воззрение Гелуг это не просто мадхьямика-прасангика, а толкование МП Дже Ринпоче. И что толкования МП бывают разные.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Я считаю что метафора не уместна. Это сравнение унизительно для буддийских традиций, особенно на нашем форуме. Кроме того почему вы решили что вообще уместно сравнивать атийогу со слоном?


Вы смысл-то поняли? Я никого  вообще не принижал. 
 Метафора была о том, что если что-то невидно или непонятно, то это не означает - что это нужно отрицать.

----------


## Dron

> Тема не интересна но факт известен и я привел пример, что воззрение Гелуг это не просто мадхьямика-прасангика, а толкование МП Дже Ринпоче. И что толкования МП бывают разные.


Квпрал, вы правы, согласен дважды с вами. Могу и трижды.
они даже разными могут быть и в пределах Гелуг, линия Панчена и линия Джецуна, например.

----------


## Qvipral

Напоминаю основной вопрос:

В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием*)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?

*под усилиями здесь понимаются вторичные условия, такие как особые поза, взгляд, дыхание, намерение, концентрация и т.д.


Если вы понимаете мой вопрос и дадите ответ, то буду благодарен. 

Если сама постановка вопроса кажется вам не верной, (что вполне нормально) то я это понимаю.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Большинство тибетских буддистов это школы Гелуг, Сакья которые не признают учение дзогчен. Так же не все традиции Кагью признают учение дзогчен. Многие не имеют представления о нем. Конечно, все знают кто такой Падмасамбхава, но не все сходятся во мнении чему он учил а чему нет. 
> Это кстати говорил и не раз ЧНН.
> Странно, что вы не знаете, Атрем. 
> Не вижу как я промахнулся, в данном случае.


Ээээ... Ммммм... Даже и не знаю как объяснить-то  :Smilie:  Отсутствие линии Дзогчен в какой-либо школе не значит непризнание. Когда делают круглые глаза и с уважением и примесью страха говорят "аааа, ньингмапа" это тоже как-то не тянет на непризнание.  :Smilie:  Не видите, потому как я не привел цитату.  :Smilie: 

Ну и опять же, по Вашей логике, если большинство населения планеты станет вдруг неграмотным, то это приведет к тому, что алфавит останется непризнанным  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Напоминаю основной вопрос:
> 
> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием*)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


вы на природе. Собираете клюкву и незапрещенные грибы. Вы в присутствии, в ригпа. Вы устали, присели на ржавые ж\д пути отдохнуть. Вдруг, по ним идет поезд. Вы вскакиваете. Это трансформация и изменение?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Напоминаю основной вопрос:
> 
> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием*)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?
> 
> *под усилиями здесь понимаются вторичные условия, такие как особые поза, взгляд, дыхание, намерение, концентрация и т.д.
> 
> 
> Если вы понимаете мой вопрос и дадите ответ, то буду благодарен. 
> 
> Если сама постановка вопроса кажется вам не верной, (что вполне нормально) то я это понимаю.


Опять 25. Т.е. золото золотой статуи все-таки трансформируется в золото золотой пепельницы?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qvipral

> Ээээ... Ммммм... Даже и не знаю как объяснить-то


я понял



> Отсутствие линии Дзогчен в какой-либо школе не значит непризнание. Когда делают круглые глаза и с уважением и примесью страха говорят "аааа, ньингмапа" это тоже как-то не тянет на непризнание.


Это риторика. Довольно яркая и образная, мне нравится)




> Опять 25.


Мне интересно почитать другие ответы, ваш я кажется понял, спасибо!




> вы на природе. Собираете клюкву и незапрещенные грибы. Вы в присутствии, в ригпа. Вы устали, присели на ржавые ж\д пути отдохнуть. Вдруг, по ним идет поезд. Вы вскакиваете. Это трансформация и изменение?


Естественно, мне захочется что-то предпринять, чтоб изменить ситуацию и я встану. Вроде бы это очевидный вопрос. Если бы я был в ригпа то не берусь вообразить что делал бы....

----------


## Dron

> Естественно, мне захочется что-то предпринять, чтоб изменить ситуацию и я встану. Вроде бы это очевидный вопрос. Если бы я был в ригпа то не берусь вообразить что делал бы....


ну так вот, говорят, что делать тогал в ригпа это очень даже возможно.

----------


## Qvipral

> ну так вот, говорят, что делать тогал в ригпа это очень даже возможно.


Если вы так отвечаете на основной вопрос, то возможно вы его не поняли. В вопросе никакого подобного противоречия, по моему, нет.

----------


## Inbongo

Цитата:

Согласно учению Дзогчен, сущностью (нго бо), или основой всего (кунжи), является пустота (стон па ньид) и изначальная чистота (ка даг); природой (ранг жин) основы является ясность (гсал ба), характеризующаяся спонтанным совершенством (лхун сгруб); неразрывное единство (дбьер мед) исконно чистой сущности и спонтанно совершенной природы является свободным (ма 'гаг па) потоком энергии, или сострадания (тхуг рже). В индивидуальном уме эта основа представляет собой естественное состояние (гжи), и она же является источником самсары для ума, подверженного заблуждению (ма ригпа), и источником нирваны для ума, в котором было пробуждено знание (ригпа).

Сущность основы именуется матерью (ма), пробужденное сознание (ригпа) именуется сыном (бу), и неразрывное единство (дбьер мед) матери и сына представляет собой поток энергии (ртсал).

Путь (лам) состоит в достижении видения (лта ба) Дзогчен, которое представляет собой выражение истинного состояния, сущностной основы индивидуума, а также превращение потока ригпа, культивируемого посредством медитации, в постоянный поток в послемедитационный период — с тем, чтобы его можно было сделать неотъемлемой частью нашего поведения или нашего отношения к повседневной жизни и нашей деятельности в ней.

Плод — это реализация трех исконных кай (т.е. трех тел Будды — Дхармакайи, Самбхогакайи, Нирманакайи — прим. ред.) уже в этой жизни, и его кульминация — это достижение радужного тела, или тела света, в конце жизни, следствием чего является то, что во время смерти материальное тело не оставляет после себя никаких останков, а растворяется в своей природе, которой является свет.

----------


## Inbongo

Цитата:

Вообще целью практики трекчод и тхогёл является достижение возможности обрести радужное тело в конце этой жизни. Если нам не удалось добиться этого, мы можем попытаться достичь самореализации во время пребывания в бардо. Бардо фундаментальной основы соотносится с практикой трекчод, которая дает возможность осуществить интегрирование присутствия при воссоединении матери и сына. Здесь мы работаем просто с состоянием присутствия и не имеем видений. Бардо ясного света соотносится с практикой тхогёл, в которой, как уже обсуждалось ранее, мы работаем с видением. В темной медитации тхогёл возникают различные видения и свет. Когда это происходит, мы должны оставаться в состоянии присутствия и созерцания, ни на что не отвлекаясь, а также мы должны извлекать уроки из того, что мы переживаем, чтобы осознать видения бардо ясного света, когда они появятся после наступления смерти. С помощью практики тхогёл мы учимся также интегрировать визуализируемые объекты с физическими. Если мы добьемся в этом успеха, мы сможем достичь самореализации до наступления смерти и обрести радужное тело путем интегрирования своего физического тела со светом, который является его природой и который мы визуализировали в своей практике.

Цитата:


Кульминацией пути Дзогчен является обретение "радужного тела", когда, умирая, практик покидает этот мир, не оставляя смертных останков. Но даже если мы и проходим через физическую смерть и проявляем ее признаки, выполняемая нами в течение жизни практика уже помогла нам подготовиться к ней. Мы умрем с радостью и уверенностью, ибо у нас будет какое-то представление о том, что должно произойти во время процесса смерти и после смерти в промежуточном состоянии бардо, и мы будем готовы встретить эти переживания лицом к лицу.

Если мы думаем, что Дзогчен имеет психологическую пользу и может помочь нам понять и разрешить наши жизненные проблемы, прекрасно, но это не главная его цель, и на этом нельзя останавливаться. Все практики, которые мы выполняем в этой жизни, полезны не только для этого периода нашего существования, но и для нашей последующей жизни. Конечная цель практики состоит в достижении непрерывного пребывания в изначальном состоянии, которое всегда лучезарно и является самим освобождением.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.12.2010)

----------


## Qvipral

> Цитата:
> Вообще...
> ... освобождением.


Скажите, от куда цитата?
Видимо подразумевается, это отвечает на все вопросы сразу :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

Еще раз всем спасибо!

 Мне кажется что основной вопрос (#1,#47,#98) не имеет основы. Одно из упоминаемых отличий учения дзогчен (по крайней мере с точки зрения учения дзогчен) в том что это учение работает на уровне природы ума, а не на уровне концептуального ума. 

 Соответственно практик вряд ли может задаться таким вопросом - возможно на уровне природы ума такого вопроса просто нет. Так же как и нет его на концептуальном уровне потому, что то на что (как бы) указывают понятия и слова в вопросе не существует как объект. 

 Кроме того атийога это чисто практическое учение и все слова и понятия в нем это всегда конкретные наставления и никакого абстрактного смысла (или "на самом деле") за ними нет.

----------


## Юрий К.

> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием*)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *под усилиями здесь понимаются вторичные условия, такие как особые поза, взгляд, дыхание, намерение, концентрация и т.д.


Тему не просмотрел, вспомнил о ней, когда слушал лекцию Ламы Олега о медитации ясного света, на всякий случай вставлю свои 2 коп, т.е. перескажу эпизод из лекции. Ближе к концу он упоминает о том, что в практике трекчо ("для ленивых", когда никаких усилий, поз, дыхания и т.д. и т.п.) тело также может исчезнуть, но это не радужное тело (результат тогел, "практика для усердных" (лама Олег)). Его спросили, что же лучше, но он не ответил.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.01.2011), Премадэв (03.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно почитать на русском про трекчо и тогел.

----------


## Юрий К.

Хороший вопрос, мне тоже интересно... Осталось только выяснить какого уровня наставления адекватны вопрошающему. Забодай меня комар, если по сути речь не об осознании (очищении) самого простого и всем доступного - зрительного восприятия... Без мантр, без мандал ... "просто так"... но в традиционной перспективе...

----------


## Alekk

> Осталось только выяснить какого уровня наставления адекватны вопрошающему.


Устроит любой уровень. Если не осилю, буду искать другой.

----------


## Премадэв

http://russ.artalama.net.ru

Нима Цультрим Ринпоче реализовал Радужное Тело Ясного Света с остатком, когда тело не полностью расстворилось в Свете а значительно уменьшилось и превратилось в маленькое тело младенца.



Арта Лама даровал нескольким русским Ученикам практику Тогьял, но не считает что эту практику можно помещать в интернете, говорил что эта практика от сердца к сердцу. 

На мой вопрос того что в интернете есть Капли сердца Дармакайи,

 хотя переводчики говорят что двойной перевод тибето-английско-русский не очень хороший,

 сказал что это личное дело тех кто разместил в интернете.

 Учитель Цультрим Намгьяла Ринпоче - Нима Цультрим Ринпоче получал наставления в устной традиции по этому  эти Учителя поддерживают обязательства о не разлашении всем подряд этих практик.

----------

Джигме (04.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Чоки Нима Ринпоче вроде тоже говорил что практика Тогьял является секретной. А лама Олег ее дает или все таки он просто рассказывает в общих чертах о ней?

----------


## Jamtso

КАкой смысл просить наставления по Тогелу, если для этого нужно иметь устойчивое ригпа, то бишь несколько лет каждодневной практики трекчо в истинном смысле этой практики, а не дуракаваляния под видом трекчо? Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что преждевременная практика Тогел способна заблокировать реализацию для этой жизни окончательно, для разблокирования поможет только смерть и новое рождение.

----------


## Jamtso

> интересно, отуда инфа про "рухнули"? Не рухнули, наоборот, М. понял, что нет противоречий. Иначе чего бы именно Дзогчен был "вершиной"? 
> Куча развалин, а сверху украшение такое?


Знаете, ЧНН постоянно рассказывает историю о том, как его Учитель, Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже, ознакомил его с ригпа. Так вот ЧНН говорит, что в этот момент все его теоретические буддийские знания, коих он накопил целый замок, рухнули за одну секунду. Все эти знания оказались ничтожными по сравнению с прямым знанием ригпа.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (05.04.2011), Сергей Ч (05.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Напоминаю основной вопрос:
> 
> В атийоге говорится об изначальном совершенстве и о том что нечего достигать и преображать. Почему, тем не менее говорится о важности достижения радужного тела (выполняя специально нацеленные на это практики, с усилием*)? Не является ли это трансформацией и изменением?


Такая реализация нужна в связи с мотивацией сострадания. Радужное тело позволяет неограниченно помогать живым существам, почти как будды, но при этом сохраняется возможность желать помогать конкретно. Например, Гуру Падмасамбхава может *захотеть* помочь лично вам. Если же индивид становится буддой, он утрачивает всякие желания полностью, на корню - это один из признаков будды - отсутствие желаний. Он испытывает такую абсолютную полноту, что желать ему нечего, и он просто светит как солнце всем, но никому конкретно.

----------

Майя П (06.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Знаете, ЧНН постоянно рассказывает историю о том, как его Учитель, Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже, ознакомил его с ригпа. Так вот ЧНН говорит, что в этот момент все его теоретические буддийские знания, коих он накопил целый замок, рухнули за одну секунду. Все эти знания оказались ничтожными по сравнению с прямым знанием ригпа.


не понимаю такого противопоставления. Что, все, обретшие ригпа, резко забывают все, чему учились? Нет, наоборот.
А если вы начнете про различие прямого постижения и изучения рассказывать, так не стоит, ничего нового тут нет:
различие, например, медитации, и мудрости, происходящей от медитации должно быть известно каждому буддисту и без Дзогчена. Никто их не путает
Так что в "разрушении" так, как вы это подаете, кроме пафосного перевода я ничего не вижу.




> Все эти знания оказались ничтожными по сравнению с прямым знанием ригпа.


плохой перевод. По какому критерию выводится так называемая "ничтожность"? А если критерий вам не ясен, то и сравнение тоже не яснО.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> не понимаю такого противопоставления. Что, все, обретшие ригпа, резко забывают все, чему учились?


Когда нам рассказывают о вкусе какого-то фрукта, который мы до этого не пробовали, и когда мы сами пробуем его на вкус, между этими двумя нет противопоставления. Но согласитесь, непосредственное ощущение вкуса не сравнимо с его описанием!

----------

Jamtso (06.04.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> не понимаю такого противопоставления. Что, все, обретшие ригпа, резко забывают все, чему учились? Нет, наоборот.


Да нет противопоставления, я просто на этом примере пытаюсь показать, что испытал Манджушримитра. 
Про медитацию и мудрость вследствие медитации - это вы к чему? Ригпа - это не медитация, оно не следствие, оно источник. И мудрость великого совершенства - это не следствие, а такая же составляющая, что и пустота. Пустота не есть причина мудрости, мудрость - неотъемлемое качество пустоты. Кадак и лхундруб - может слышали?
Что вы подразумеваете по "пафосным переводом"?
"Ничтожность" в том смысле, что все эти вещи не имеют для изначального просветления никакого значения. Это просветление существовало без них, существует и будет существовать вечно. Все эти знания никак не влияют на изначальное просветление; их ценность только в том, что они могут развивать способности при правильном применении, но они не порождают просветление. Оно уже есть.

----------

Майя П (06.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Но согласитесь, непосредственное ощущение вкуса не сравнимо с его описанием!


бывает такое, да. Называется: "плохое описание"

----------

Сергей Ч (05.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> "Ничтожность" в том смысле, что все эти вещи не имеют для изначального просветления никакого значения.


для "изначального просветления"? Возможно. А для вас?
Для дайвера, заживо поедаемого касаткой, зараженной бубонной чумой, какие вещи будут иметь значение - его "изначальное просветление" или, скорее, имеющаяся негативная карма?

----------


## Jamtso

> для "изначального просветления"? Возможно. А для вас?
> Для дайвера, заживо поедаемого касаткой, зараженной бубонной чумой, какие вещи будут иметь значение - его "изначальное просветление" или, скорее, имеющаяся негативная карма?


Ну знаете ли, если дайверу удастся вспомнить, что касатка и бубонная чума - это просто его воображение и игра его собственной пустой энергии, то все эти опасности прекратятся - они самоосвободятся. Но для этого дайверу нужны очень высокие способности. А пока таких способностей нет, надо их развивать. Для этого есть самые разные методы - от простых для тупых до сложных для тех, кто морочится своим умом. А есть методы дзогчена - Ати-Йоги- которые прямо вводят в это знание.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> для "изначального просветления"? Возможно. А для вас?
> Для дайвера, заживо поедаемого касаткой, зараженной бубонной чумой, какие вещи будут иметь значение - его "изначальное просветление" или, скорее, имеющаяся негативная карма?


Страсти-то какие  :Smilie:  Рискну предположить, что и дайвер и касатка вспомнят про карму в самую последнюю очередь  :Smilie:

----------

Же Ка (06.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> бывает такое, да. Называется: "плохое описание"


Не попробуете живописать всем вкус, к примеру, ириски "Золотой ключик"?  :Smilie:  Желательно с фактуркой

----------

Jamtso (06.04.2011), Же Ка (06.04.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> для "изначального просветления"? Возможно. А для вас?
> Для дайвера, заживо поедаемого касаткой, зараженной бубонной чумой, какие вещи будут иметь значение - его "изначальное просветление" или, скорее, имеющаяся негативная карма?





> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Dron
> 
> 
> бывает такое, да. Называется: "плохое описание"
> ...


Попросить описать вкус ириски как спасательное средство "для дайвера, заживо поедаемого касаткой, зараженной бубонной чумой"... - это гениально, Доктор!  :Kiss:

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.04.2011)

----------


## Премадэв

http://premadev.wordpress.com/svet/

На этой страничке буду собирать всё о Радужном Теле.

----------

Айвар (11.04.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Так что проблема "плохого описания" - в плохом описателе.


 С таким же успехом можно сказать, что подробная карта Тибета и есть Тибет. Интересно, вы можете жить в нарисованном доме?

----------

Вазир (13.04.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Всё так, но функцию карты-то оставьте у карты.


Да никто ж не спорит с функцией карты. Речь о том, что как бы ни было хорошо описание, оно все равно ни в какое сравнение не идет с реальностью - между ними пропасть. И эту пропасть невозможно преодолеть шаг за шагом - только прыжок.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Tasha Lamo Rainbow body 50 cm long

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2018), Шварц (03.03.2018), Шуньшунь (04.03.2018)

----------

